# September Cartoon Network/Adult Swim



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The next Gundum series, _SD Gundam Force_, will premiere at 5 PM ET/2 PM PT on September 1st. Now, if only they would show _Gundam Wing_ or _Mobile Suit Gundam_ again....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Which is the one with the "Competitions", I liked that the least. The one where they are fighting a long drawn out battle I like best. Although Gundum 0080 (the 6 parter) with the little kid who befriends both people on both side of the conflict is very good as well.

All those alternative history lines makes it all confusing...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

That would be _G Gundam_, which is one of the two Gundam series taking place in a alternative universe other than the normal Gundam timeline. The other is _Gundam Wing_.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Schedule changes effective September 6th:

11:00 PM ET/8:00 PM - Rurouni Kenshin 
Midnight ET/9:00 PM - .hack//SIGN - Restart from first episode.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Immortal Grand Prix_ (IPGX) will premiere on Monday, September 15th at 6:30 PM. This will be a five-episode series.

And, I forgot one thng... SD also means Super Deformed. Long explanation later....


----------

